# We're Looking At 25rss Need Info On Them



## norton (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello we are looking to buy a 25rss. I am looking for any and all info I can get before purchasing. Anything good or bad is fine, We were just at a show new is always nice but we're looking for either new or used. We've been campers for years just looking to upgrade to a quality rig


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

norton said:


> Hello we are looking to buy a 25rss. I am looking for any and all info I can get before purchasing. Anything good or bad is fine, We were just at a show new is always nice but we're looking for either new or used. We've been campers for years just looking to upgrade to a quality rig




There are many of us on this site who have the 25RSS and we love it. I am sure you will hear from Wolfwood and Z family as well.  I can tell you that I have been impressed with the quality product, the roominess, the storage ability and the comfort. There are many ways to take the storage space and at least double it. Check out the modification forum to see all the things people have done. You will want to add a memory foam topper to your queen mattress on the slide in order to have a more comfortable sleep (at least 3") and you can find these on Overstock.com. Buying my Outback is the wisest investment I have made in a long time for a variety of reasons. It has given us a means to relax in a place that sometimes feels more like home than home does and it has given us a whole new group of friends and family.

As to whether to purchase new or used. I chose to purchase used because I used to sell cars and I HATE the thought of taking a depreciation hit. I found that most of the depreciation falls off after the 3rd year. For you that would equate to purchasing a 2004. Last year I purchased a 2003 for $11,500 when the new units comparable retailed at between $22 and $24,000. If you purchase new, check ebays price through Lakeshore before you go shopping. You can use this as leverage to purchase from your local dealer. A dealer that we know we can trust in PA is Schaffers RV. Ask Hootbob about Chris and Mark. They are great guys. If you want to purchase used, go to google.com and type in 2004 Outback 25RSS New Jersey and see where some units might be located near you. It is time for all the RV shows, so people will be trading in to move up in size. Also check our For Sale Forum here. I started looking last year in Feb and by March 8th I found what I wanted for the price I could pay for. Be patient and you will find the deal you can live with.

When purchasing used look under all the mattresses to make sure that there is no water spots underneath them, check all compartment doors for signs of leaks. Check around the slides for the same and step down hard around all doors and outsides walls. Look in all the cabinets where any marker lights might be for signs of water and under sinks and around the tub. Make sure you do a thorough inspection before taking possession and video tape every part of it for proof just in case. I have had mine almost a year and have had zero problems. Make them do a fresh state inspection to make sure tires and brakes are in good shape too.

Good luck with your decision. The only thing else you need to do is find a rally to attend so that you can tour others trailers and get fresh ideas! We are having one during the Easter break. We would love to have you join us.

Darlene


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

WOW! I think you summed it all up----I would go with used also---excellent floor plan also.







We love ours and yes it was an excellent investment.Try rv trader---thats where we found a used one at a steal


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We found a used 2003 at a dealer 8 miles from home.

We moved up from a popup to the 25rss, and fel that we are in a mansion. There are three of us, and two dogs. we find that we have plenty of room inside.

DH loves the outside cook center, which all Outbacks have.

Four can sleep comfortably without having to use the sofa of the dinette, since there are bunks in the front. DH and I share the rear bed. The only drawback to that is he has sto crawl over me at night. I don't even know he does it mosst of the time.

It is an excellent camper. Very roomy inside due to the sofa slide.

I would do it all over again.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello!

We bought our 25RSS brand-new last August. I had been looking for awhile. Seems I always "just missed" a used Outback . . . they were hard for me to find. I was impatient; I knew what I wanted and had waited years for a camper. We are very pleased with ours. As a woman, I wanted something fairly simple that I could handle by myself as far as towing, setting up, etc. goes. So far, so good! I needed help a couple of times, but have always had lots of offers for help from friendly camping neighbors.









I agree you need to upgrade the mattress or add a memory foam topper which is what we did. We love the outside kitchen and use it constantly.







The step tub takes a little getting used to.







There are several mods I would like to make; be sure to check out the ones shown by members on the website. They are geniuses!

Chasgirl


----------



## norton (Jan 20, 2007)

kmcfetters said:


> WOW! I think you summed it all up----I would go with used also---excellent floor plan also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanks for all that both of you folks and your input is well taken. I work in the boat biz so I know too well of depreciation! Thats why we too would prefer to buy used. What info you gave me was good about looking for leaks but that goes for all models and makes of trailers. But are there any KNOWN problems or maintanence issues with the outback 25rss that a purchaser should look for? We were looking for another brand which seemed real nice and read well but after some research there were some ISSUES that weren't to good for a unit that was only three years old and the manufacturer would only repair under warranty for the original owner.
We looked at an 03 today at a local dealership. upon stepping into the forward door taking my first step to the middle I noticed that the floor was soft or spongy around the heat duct in the floor.. The camper was a little rough and after further looking around I noticed it had a bunch of motorcross and bike stickers and I figure it was beat up from rough use and the floor was soft from a "BUNK JUMPER" kid.
So it's got me wondering is there a floor problem with these units or misuse

We do luve the layout


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think there are any known issues with any of the Outbacks. Just the normal "Gilligan" stuff. It seems that many of us have found that our black tank sticker is actually on the gray tank and vice versa. I have noticed that I have to check my under sink drain occasionally because I think that the traveling loosens it up every once in a while. I just hand tighten it back up and we are good again. No other issues. A warranty will not transfer from one buyer to another, but I think you can buy an extended warranty from the dealer if you are concerned. I think you usually have 30 days to report any problems to the dealer and have them fixed. The good thing about used is that if there were any issues that were warranty issues, the first owner dealt with them. If we get a driving rain (and I mean rain like tropical storms with wind) we have had an issue with water coming in around the side slide. I went out in the middle of the storm to check on things, found the problem and stuffed towels to absorb water and changed them every couple of hours. After the storm we opened the windows and put a heater in to get it dried right away. The rain was pushing so hard on that side that it ran flat down the side. If we have another storm like this, we will just cover the TT. Every trailer has an issue now and then, but if you are saving $10,000 you can fix a lot of issues with that money!

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Norton
















 to Outbackers!  

Happy Hunting and please keep us posted on your progress,
Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Norton. I also have the 25RSS and really like it. We originally looked at the 21RS but knew this was the one when we saw it at a show. The sofa slide really opens up the camper nicely. The bunks are great for the kids. The bike door is handy to load their bikes. The outside cooking area is a hit. I've owned it almost one year and not sorry about my decision. For the size and options, it was a good value.

Mine was made during a few month period in early 2006 when there were several with delam bubbles on the lower half of the front cap. This doesn't seem to be a problem for most units but it's in the shop getting fixed right now. Other than that, no problems.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Norton and welcome to the site!!! I am another 25RSS owner and, I've jsut got to say - *WE LOVE IT!!!*. We have not had, nor have I seen here, any problems which could be identified as specific to the 25RSS....or even to Outbacks, in general. This is our first TT but what everyone else says makes sense...if you put your house on wheels and drove it around, odds are good that there would be something needing attention at sometime....no matter the brand.

We looked at every makes within our weight limit that we could find and had it narrowed down to 2...then 3...then 2....then 1...then 3...then (well, you get the picture). We finally spent a day going back & forth between the OUtback and "Brand #2"...comparing very specific things and the Outback came OutAhead on every single point! Having now travelled and enjoyed her for a season - we know we made the right choice!

I would suggest you check the tires. The only issue we have had was related to the original NANCO tires which showed dryrot within 5 mths of delivery. There's a pinned thread on the main page here. Be sure you read it regardless of what brand trailer you decide on....NANCOs are used on others, too.

Good luck and have a ball with the search!


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

We love our 25RSS. Have slept up to 9 in it (one on floor). 4 are comfortable. Only things I would like are (mods to come) : outdoor ventilation for stove hood, regular drawer for top kitchen drawer. The other thing is outside storage, but the opening bike door takes care of most of that.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Norton

not sure where in NJ you are. We have a good experience with Fretz RV in Souderton PA. They do carry used. I checked the website no 25 rss showing right now but you could call or watch for one to show up. We bought ours new from them. We love the 25 rss. I services our family very well. Good luck with your serch!

www.fretzrv.com


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

There are some issues specific to Outbacks and also some issues specific to other makes. Walk into this eyes wide open. In general the RV industry suffers a little from quality and all trailers require maintenance! If you are a do it yourselfer then I think you are far more suited buying used. If you don't have too much mechanical ability then I for one think your better off buying new. I myself wouldn't go into a unit that has a soft floor. It will only get more soft, you don't know what caused it , and fixing the floor is rather involved.

Best of luck! AS you can see from my signature I'm a fellow New Jerseyan so I offer you my help. Yes I now have another type of trailer but it is only since I couldn't find an Outback floor plan to my liking or the price I was looking for.


----------



## norton (Jan 20, 2007)

campmg said:


> Norton
> 
> not sure where in NJ you are. We have a good experience with Fretz RV in Souderton PA. They do carry used. I checked the website no 25 rss showing right now but you could call or watch for one to show up. We bought ours new from them. We love the 25 rss. I services our family very well. Good luck with your serch!
> 
> www.fretzrv.com


Thanks Happycamper I may e-mail you if I have any questions


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Norton, and welcome to Outbackers!!

You could call Chris or Mark at Schaeffers about pricing on a 2005 25RSS....there is a used one listed on the website.

Click here to see it........

If you call, ask for Chris or Mark and tell them Steve from Outbackers sent you.

They will work as hard as they possibly can to get you into an Outback......just ask quite a few of us here on Outbackers!! They aren't just salesmen, they attend our Rallys and are 'one' of us.

We would also love to see you at some of our Rallys in '07.









Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

norton said:


> Thanks for the input everyone has been real nice and seems the outback is the way to go. They are that good that I haven't been able to find a good deal on any used ones at least not good enough to not go new.


We had also considered buying used...and, after looking and finding nothing out there, came to the same conclusion. And we're both right!!!! Us Outbackers simply love our TTs and don't want to give them up...unless a floor plan is found that better suits our family (and that's often just a different Outback model)...or, for one reason or another, the Outbacker is getting out of TTs altogether.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

norton said:


> Norton
> 
> not sure where in NJ you are. We have a good experience with Fretz RV in Souderton PA. They do carry used. I checked the website no 25 rss showing right now but you could call or watch for one to show up. We bought ours new from them. We love the 25 rss. I services our family very well. Good luck with your serch!
> 
> www.fretzrv.com


Thanks Happycamper I may e-mail you if I have any questions
[/quote]

Be happy to answer what we can!

The model Hunter posted at Schaffer's is exactly what we have!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I also have been looking for a 25RSS and found that the used models that I have seen have asking prices close to or higher than new. It appears if you live close to dealers that offer competive prices (or are willing to drive to the Midwest), it makes it more difficult to buy used? I have found that most of the 2004 or newer trailers have asking prices of $15,000 or more. If I can buy a new 07 trailer in the mid $16,000 range that is 1 - 3 years newer with a warantee, why buy used?

I am sure that there are some nice trailers are out there with lower prices, but I have not yet found one. Good luck with your search!

By the way, recent production of 2007 models have a walkable roof and models produced sometime in February will come with the aluminum diamand plate on the lower front. Oh, and also will have outside speakers under the canopy and heavier duty axels were used on models buit in January and later.

Clicky 

Mark


----------

